# Treasury expects 200,000 jobs will be created in NZ by 2015



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Retail trade, hospitality and business services are likely to lead the way in creating around 200,000 new jobs in New Zealand by 2015, according to estimates from the Department of Labour. The estimates are contained in the Department’s quarterly report, “Likely Areas of Growth in Employment Opportunities”. While the February earthquake has dampened short-term business [...]

Click to read the full news article: Treasury expects 200,000 jobs will be created in NZ by 2015...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

